# What MBTI type would you prefer your child to be?



## ifyouinsist (Dec 2, 2013)

The child is unindividuated until puberty, minimum. The question is illogical.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

intp


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

ifyouinsist said:


> The child is unindividuated until puberty, minimum. The question is illogical.


That is illogical though that they haven't got a preference down. Saying a child does not act in a certain way is silly.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

INTJ INFJ. Since his/her mom would be so much whimsical and dad is so witty adventurous laid-back dominant. Need a member of good, instropective analyzer in the family.

Anyhow it doesn't matter as long as they are good kids with lively imagination.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

INFJ- my own type

I think, after spending all these years figuring myself out, I'd do a better job caring for and raising someone similar


I'm pretty sure my mom is an INFJ, now that I think about it, and we're really close. I'd like to be like that way with my kid


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

I would love my child no matter what type it turned out to be, but it would be nice to have an INFP as a baby who is all quiet and cute and absent and cuddly :3
But I'd also like an INTJ because I've always found these people fascinating, how they are so logical, organized, reserved...
But before all of that I would want my child to be *happy*.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

ESTP
ESTJ (which I believe describes my son)
ISTJ (or maybe P)
INTJ (just like my husband)


----------

